# Help me choose! Graco Highback Turbo Booster SS or Diono Monterey?



## rajouta (Jul 12, 2006)

My almost 5-year old rides in a Sunshine Kids Radian 65 in our main vehicle and we're looking at getting a booster seat for my husband to drive her to school every morning (5 minutes away) and for the weekly school field trip.

I definitely want her in a high back booster for these occasional trips as opposed to a backless booster. Any other driving around will happen in the 5-point harness.

DD turns 5 in a month and is 43 3/4 inches tall and weighs 46 pounds.

Once she outgrows the Radian 65, the booster seat will be transferred to the primary car. Right now, the 1-year old is in a rear-facing Diono Radian r120 in the middle seat of our 2011 Honda Accord, while DD sits next to him behind the passenger seat (in the Radian 65).

In other words, I'm looking for a booster seat that will continue to fit my DD, but also fit my Honda Accord in the current setup (narrow is always best!).

From poking around the forums and elsewhere, I've narrowed down my choices to the Graco Highback Turbo Booster (probably with SS) or the Diono Monterey. But can't quite decide between the two.

I'm also open to any other recommendations!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would sit your child in them to see how they fit. The moterrey does not always fit well (shoulder belt wise) for children with narrow shoulders. I'm not sure how wide the diono is either, but I think the turbo is narrower than most boosters.


----------



## rajouta (Jul 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

The only drawback to the Turbobooster is that the backless portion separates from the high back WAY too easily. You have to learn to hold both pieces and keep them at a right angle when transferring between cars. That could cause an issue during field trips if teachers or other parents are handling the booster. Undoubtedly all the other kids will just be in backless boosters (if anything) and the odds are someone somewhere will think they "broke" the car seat and just throw the backless portion in the car for your DD or else let her go without a booster entirely.

If you do go with the Graco, though, I'd probably suggest the Affix version so it can be LATCHed into the car when not in use.

A Britax Parkway SGL would be another good choice. It's lightweight like the Turbo but doesn't fall apart so easily.

I like the Monterey, but I wouldn't want to move it around between cars much. It's pretty bulky.

A Harmony booster might be a good choice, too. They are lightweight.

I would try to pick something off this list: http://www.iihs.org/research/topics/boosters/best_bets.aspx


----------



## rajouta (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you Brigala, for you reply!

Now that you say it, I realize how heavy the Monterey would be to move around. And I had no idea about the Graco Turbobooster coming apart. I guess both of these would be quite inconvenient for my purposes...

So, back to square one. I like the idea of a Britax Parkway SGL - it would keep my DD in a high back booster longer, given it's upper limits. And lightweight (and not falling apart) is a big plus. Will it fit easily in my 2011 Honda Accord next to the Radian r120 (rear-facing, but eventually forward-facing)?


----------

